# BMQ Age group



## Miko (19 Mar 2008)

Whats the common age group seen at BMQ? Comprised mostly of 18-22? Or 25-30?

Thanks


----------



## PMedMoe (19 Mar 2008)

All ages.


----------



## Miko (19 Mar 2008)

Ya, I'm aware of that, but I am interested in an average.


----------



## aesop081 (19 Mar 2008)

Miko said:
			
		

> Ya, I'm aware of that, but I am interested in an average.



Why ?


----------



## slowmode (19 Mar 2008)

NO one can tell you the average age, every single BMQ is different. You will have some bmq's with many adults, some with many young adults, and some with both young adults and adults. It does not matter in the end, you are there to become a soldier, nothing less. In the end you will all come out the same and have accomplished the same goals.


----------



## kwright15 (19 Mar 2008)

My husband is in BMQ now and it's too hard to tell an average the majority of his platoon is 18-25 with a few in their 30's and one guys  who 55.


----------



## Miko (19 Mar 2008)

Okay, Thanks.


----------



## RTaylor (27 Mar 2008)

My brother in law just completed his a few months ago, said that a large amount of the people were late teens and early 20s, with a light sprinkle of early 30s and one over 40. Said that almost all the BMQ's at the time were around the same.


----------



## apple (27 Mar 2008)

On my BMQ the averge age was 17 we had a few 16 years olds, the oldest guy was 20


----------



## Mike Baker (27 Mar 2008)

apple said:
			
		

> On my BMQ the averge age was 17 we had a few 16 years olds, the oldest guy was 20


Why don't I think this is right?


----------



## apple (27 Mar 2008)

that's what it was, it was a co-op


----------



## Mike Baker (27 Mar 2008)

apple said:
			
		

> that's what it was, it was a co-op


Ahh I got 'ya. Figured it couldn't have been a Reg Force BMQ, so I wondered.


----------



## benny88 (27 Mar 2008)

Mike Baker said:
			
		

> Ahh I got 'ya. Figured it couldn't have been a Reg Force BMQ, so I wondered.



   On my reg force IAP the average age was 18, so, outrageously low. I think it makes a difference what time of the year, for ROTP at least. During the late summer (July-August) the younger ones (people just graduating high school) can go on course, whereas DEO or CFR or CEOTP can go all year round, and they tend to be older.


----------



## Miko (28 Mar 2008)

Okay, thanks guys. Thats the awnser I was looking for.


----------



## Rowshambow (28 Mar 2008)

55? is that not CRA?


----------



## aesop081 (28 Mar 2008)

Rowshambow said:
			
		

> 55? is that not CRA?



As per the email that went around a few weeks ago, anyone arriving at BMQ that is 55 is immediately released.


----------



## aesop081 (28 Mar 2008)

Again, so people are clear. Note the highlighted portion.



> A few examples:
> 
> *A 55 yr old man (CRA...) showed up at CFLRS; was out the very next day. *
> A 54 yr old woman showed up at CFLRS; failed CF Expres in week Zero and was released.
> ...


----------



## RTaylor (29 Mar 2008)

"One recruit has been there for three years due to injuries that keep occurring... "


Holy shit, I thought after 2-3 injuries they get released....does that recruit have a golden horseshoe or a 1200 leaf clover?


----------



## aesop081 (29 Mar 2008)

RTaylor said:
			
		

> "One recruit has been there for three years due to injuries that keep occurring... "
> 
> 
> Holy shit, I thought after 2-3 injuries they get released....



If you end up on successive categories for the same injury, you may be looking at getting released. If a member get injury "A" while on course, gets better, starts course again and gets injury "B" and so on, i can see him/her still being there. Its unfortunate but if they are unrelated and separate in jury, theres no justification kicking the member out.

I have no idea if that makes sense the way i typed it out.


----------



## apple (1 Apr 2008)

why was the word BMQ replaced with Camping in this thread?


----------



## apple (1 Apr 2008)

apple said:
			
		

> why was the word camping replaced with Camping in this thread?





why was Basic Military Qualification replaced with camping


----------



## Miko (1 Apr 2008)

Thinking tha same thing, must be an A-Pril F00ls j0ke.   ???

Basic Military Qualification -> Camping
Apr1l F00ls ->>> Perfectly serious joke
Canad1an f0rces ->>> space marines
Afganistan -> Iraqistan
Royal Canad1an Regiment ->>> Royal Chicken Regiment
Light Armored Vehicle -> '95 Honda Civic 
A*rmy -> Knuckle dragging herd


----------



## apple (1 Apr 2008)

and it's not just that their are other words which have been replaced


----------



## dwalter (1 Apr 2008)

like the word "tango hotel echo" which now shows up as "tha"  Glad you all see the humour behind it!

Now I'm going to go talk with my friends about BMQ in the Canadian Forces.


----------



## mysteriousmind (1 Apr 2008)

On my BMQ last summer (PRes)

the oldest was 48, after it was me 33 and a few were 29 and so ON, There were quite a few of 17. but in the end...it does not matter. what import is that you do your best and help each other out.


----------



## CBshadow (2 Apr 2008)

mysteriousmind said:
			
		

> On my BMQ last summer (PRes)
> 
> the oldest was 48, after it was me 33 and a few were 29 and so ON, There were quite a few of 17. but in the end...it does not matter. what import is that you do your best and help each other out.





Word.....I'm waiting for my call can't stand waiting but teamwork is essential nonetheless who cares about age we're all just minds in bodies as long as we do not cut ourselves off to learning new things from people of any age, then we grow as people and in wisdom.  The minute we think we know everything or are subjective due to age is when you stop learning a variety of aspects of life.  It's hard to see the picture when you only have a couple pieces of the puzzle.

props on that statement though mysterious


----------



## Boca (15 May 2008)

I just completed BMQ. I found in the 4 platoons that went through with me that the majority (about 3/4) were 18-24, and then the last quarter of us were over that age any where from 25-40.   The drop out rate for people over the age of 25 seemed very high to me especially for women.  They almost always quit though, very few were forced to leave.  The older group seemed to often arrive in very poor physical condition which makes the course a lot more stressful and tended to lead to people quitting.


----------

